# iPhone 5 Snap-In Adapter



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

Is part# 84 21 2 338 568 a valid part number for the iphone 5 snap in adapter. I cannot find the part anywhere other than a dealer on eBay and don't know if its legit.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

I don't think it exist yet... from what I read when the iPhone 5 came out... the snap-in-adapter wont come out till ~June of 2013....


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-snap-in-adapter-MEDIA-for-iPhone5-yes-5-/150974670431?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item2326caa65f


----------



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-snap-in-adapter-MEDIA-for-iPhone5-yes-5-/150974670431?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item2326caa65f


Exactly why I thought it is bogus. Looks legit, but would like confirmation.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

That guy is yet to sell anything on Ebay. And outside of the feedback he received from the same seller 4 times on december 2nd, the account wasn't used since may of 2011. It is most likely a hijacked account.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

I want!


----------



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

The pic of the back shows a production date of 11/1/2012, seems like too much detail to be fake. Can a dealer look up the part#?


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

It is a mod......lol

This is how you do it....http://guy.shechter.org/2012/12/12/bmw-snap-in-adapter-iphone-5/


----------



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> It is a mod......lol
> 
> This is how you do it....http://guy.shechter.org/2012/12/12/bmw-snap-in-adapter-iphone-5/


Nah, look at the part number and the back. Second pic on eBay totally different.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Travel4Surf said:


> It is a mod......lol
> 
> This is how you do it....http://guy.shechter.org/2012/12/12/bmw-snap-in-adapter-iphone-5/


Not a mod, look at the part number!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

On the left the ebay version on the right the real version. The left looks edited to me. But right has a bar code number listed under iphone 4. If you scan the bar code pic it shows you the number listed. Nothing comes up if you scan the bar code in the left picture.


----------



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> On the left the ebay version on the right the real version. The left looks edited to me. But right has a bar code number listed under iphone 4. If you scan the bar code pic it shows you the number listed. Nothing comes up if you scan the bar code in the left picture.


Who can do a search to see if this is a real part no? Hope it's real!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am obviously really bored right now but here is another thing that makes it look fake. Both of these are pictures from his listing. The right shows the lightning adapter centered and a black backing behind it. The left one the lightning adapter is further to the left and the black backing is missing. It is also not sticking out as far.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

No more updates? Help


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is it anywhere else for sale? I can't find it..


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

vst335is said:


> Not a mod, look at the part number!


If you are convinced, buy it and let us know. :dunno:


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am not convinced, I think bmw would have said something...it may be that is manufactured somewhere else as a replica.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Plastics like this are all manufactured in China. Where do you think Apple makes them... lol


----------



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> I am obviously really bored right now but here is another thing that makes it look fake. Both of these are pictures from his listing. The right shows the lightning adapter centered and a black backing behind it. The left one the lightning adapter is further to the left and the black backing is missing. It is also not sticking out as far.


I see the black on the left. Just need to zoom in a bit more, the lighting is a little different between the pics.

Can anyone find this part number anywhere else?


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

I looked an could not find it...


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Anybody else looked into this? Just curious...


----------



## akaMomo (Oct 3, 2003)

I think just the mere fact that a google of "84 21 2 338 568" only pulls up his ebay listing and your post says something.

Hey, let us know what happens but I think you're jumping in a bit early on this one if you buy on eBay.


----------



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

vst335is said:


> Anybody else looked into this? Just curious...


I contacted the seller. He claims the part number is valid in the BMW ATLAS System?

Can any dealers confirm?


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is this a valid bmw part number? Any updates?


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

It looks like the buyer reviewed this and said it works except for video. I wonder if he just forgot to apply handbrake?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

No iPhone 5 snap in adapter available yet.....


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> No iPhone 5 snap in adapter available yet.....


Check the one on eBay


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

vst335is said:


> Check the one on eBay


I am pretty sure the one on eBay is authentic. Only catch is the seller got it as a gift so he can't get another one.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> It looks like the buyer reviewed this and said it works except for video. I wonder if he just forgot to apply handbrake?


Isn't video the only reason to get the snap in? You could do music and apps without the snap in. Not sure what the reviewer is so pleased about.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> Isn't video the only reason to get the snap in? You could do music and apps without the snap in. Not sure what the reviewer is so pleased about.


Snap in adapters also let you use the RF antenna for better signal.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmmm....if it is a valid product number how come no one else sells it?


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Isn't video the only reason to get the snap in? You could do music and apps without the snap in. Not sure what the reviewer is so pleased about.


It helps clear up the glove box. Ita easy to snap the phone In and out. No fumbling with the cable.

I really miss having the snap in.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> No iPhone 5 snap in adapter available yet.....


+1.. I'm pretty sure Greg is an authority on this subject... I'm actually a little shocked everyone is still discussing this, clearly fake, and a BMW CA saying absolutely not... but yeah all, I'm sure it's real...:thumbup: good luck...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

ok..... I ran the part # it is a real# However the part ..does not exist yet.. maybe this is a aftermarket piece, but in our BMW NA inventory it can't be purchased yet.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] BMW said:


> ok..... I ran the part # it is a real# However the part ..does not exist yet.. maybe this is a aftermarket piece, but in our BMW NA inventory it can't be purchased yet.


I knew it. The skeptics seemed like a bunch of middle managers with pocket protectors. its common sense that a product must exist before it is available for salez

I just wish if saw this thread earlier to snap it up.


----------



## rcantor (Sep 20, 2009)

[email protected] BMW said:


> ok..... I ran the part # it is a real# However the part ..does not exist yet.. maybe this is a aftermarket piece, but in our BMW NA inventory it can't be purchased yet.


What shows up in your system with this Part#? Any update on availability? Price? Can it be ordered?


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure when you buy this part you also get ocean front property in Arizona!


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guess what there is a part # in apple's system for the iphone 5s but if you find one listed on eBay let me know if it is real, ok? 

The only one in the world right now is on eBay given to some random guy as a gift. He isnt a seller and no Dealer in the country has them. BMWNA doesnt know when they are going to be available but the one on ebay has a sticker on the back that lists a valid part number. Of course it is real. Duh.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> Hey guess what there is a part # in apple's system for the iphone 5s but if you find one listed on eBay let me know if it is real, ok?
> 
> The only one in the world right now is on eBay given to some random guy as a gift. He isnt a seller and no Dealer in the country has them. BMWNA doesnt know when they are going to be available but the one on ebay has a sticker on the back that lists a valid part number. Of course it is real. Duh.


Hey Monkey - long time :thumbup:

That does not mean it does not work. If this was someone trying to set up for a scam - wouldnt we see it pop up again? Yet we haven't... maybe its a one off, maybe the guy made it who knows. I think the fact that he has the right part number on it that matches BMW part (even though you can't oder it) point to legitimacy rather than not - but thats just me. Then again - I don't have an iPhone 5... mainly because they changed from 1 proprietary connector to a brand new proprietary connector.


----------



## ssolomon1 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Looks like the iPhone 5 Adapter is Available???*

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BluetoothTechnology/bluetoothframedin.aspx


----------

